# Tiny tach update



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I never got mine to work so I brought it back to Old Salt Marine where I was price gouged for it, but I wanted it in a hurry so I ate it. The guy walks in the back and (supposedly) makes a call to tiny tach then comes out and tells me he just spoke to a woman there. Then tells me that since they don't give refunds on electronics that tiny tach told him they will not only refund my money, but pay for shipping as well. All this turned out to be BS.
I called the number he gave me and spoke to the woman he supposedly talked to 1 hour before. She sounded confused and told me there is no way she can refund my money since I didn't actually buy it from them. I couldn't argue because I was wondering the same thing.
However she then tells me that even though she can't refund my money she can send me there new programable model that she knows will work with my motor for free to make me happy. Well that actually did make me happy, how many companies would send you a replacement product with no real record of your original purchase.  So I ask if I should mail my tiny tach back to her when I get the package, she responds by telling me to just throw it out, or if I want I can give it to a friend that has a Mercury since she knows my model number works well on them .

I'll try it out as soon as I get it, but would like to say I am pleased with the customer service I am recieving from them. I will however never give old salt marine my business again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Good for you Firecat.

Maybe it is just me but I read more reports on how this TT won't work with this motor and this model won't work with that motor...I bought this and it didn't work even after talking to the company...cut the wire and after it doesn't work they tell me to wrap it more...my TT only goes to 3,600rpm... rant off.

I will give props to TT though as they seem to stand behind their product. To me it just seems like a lot of non-sense to keep selling their product to people if all they do is to turn around and send them another. 

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Yah I mostly hear bad stuff about these tachs, but the folks are nice and will help a guy out...

I only had to send back one before I received a functioning tach (it works great), so I guess I'm one of the few that was lucky enough to get one that works!

to all the merc and yami guys: make sure to order the filtered model!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i suspect the reason they dont mind sending out replacement units is cause these things probably only cost them pennies when they are making dollars off them


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree Southbound but one would think that they would have started a database so they can get it right on the first call. They have gotten enough bad press on this forum alone and the casual observer might not be around enough to see the final outcome and simply look for an alternative.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ;D     

That's right boys the newest version of the tiny tach that they sent me is great. First this one is programable, or rather adjustable to the type of engine you have. For me it was already set on the 4-stroke setting (360 degrees, 1 spark every 2 revolutions). Next is even more important to me, it updates in real time!!! The website says it updates every 1/2 second but the unit they sent me is way faster then that. I'm very happy with the product now, although I only used it for 10 minutes so far.

Now let me ask about my prop. I put my stock 3 blade 10 pitch on and at max throttle I was getting 5800-5830rpms. My max rpm range is 5000-6000. I know I'm within range but should I be closer to the middle? is it worth going to a 11 pitch?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if your solo and close to the max rpm range then i would say your fine where you are


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Is that with or with out the jack plate?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The jackplate is gone, and the transom holes have been repaired. The problem really wasn't with the jack plate, it was with my hull design. I built the boat with 18" sides to make my wife more comfortable and so my motor was already raised up a bit. I know that the studdering was now most likely due to hitting the rev limiter when ventilating, but I'm happy with enough without the jack plate. I'll save it for the next boat.


----------

